# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Survival Knife and Hatchet Demonstration

## Dwane Oliver

Here is a demonstration video I made for the G6-CC ( Camp Combo ) Hatchet and Knife set





Thanks for watching

Comments are welcome and appreciated 

Dwane

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've used small hatchets in the field many times and find them very useful.  Nice setup, good video, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Rick

A job well done. Can you use the spine on that knife to draw a spark? I do mine backwards from you. Instead of pulling the firesteel toward me I drive the spine of the knife downward across the firesteel. You probably get a little better control doing it your way I would imagine.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool, thanks for posting.
Maybe a wearable mic?

----------


## Winter

I was wondering about the hatchet. You don't think about 2-4more inches of shaft would improve it and be worth the effort to carry?

I'm envious of the dry tinder, it's a chore on a good day to find here.

Thanks for the video.

----------


## Sparky93

Cool set up and nice vid, I'm with Winter though, I like to have a little more handle. But what works for you works for me.

----------


## Dwane Oliver

> I was wondering about the hatchet. You don't think about 2-4more inches of shaft would improve it and be worth the effort to carry?
> 
> I'm envious of the dry tinder, it's a chore on a good day to find here.
> 
> Thanks for the video.


It might be worth it. It would make the cost go up by $20 is all. 
I can make whatever a guy wants......if he's got enough money.

----------


## Winter

I meant for you, and thereby for your customers. You are a feller that tests your stuff it seems.

It's a great, quality built combo setup. It may be worth your while to offer that option, or maybe you did in your last post.

----------


## Wingman

Well done video. Does the sheath wear well on a belt and do you know the weight. I like the combo set idea I could attach it to a backpack for base camping. I do a lot of backpacking with the scouts.

----------


## Dwane Oliver

It would wear ok I think , the Combo weighs in at 1 lb 10 OZ.....it can be made to accept Molle-Locks as well, it would work great on a pack. 

Thanks
Dwane

----------


## Wingman

> It would wear ok I think , the Combo weighs in at 1 lb 10 OZ.....it can be made to accept Molle-Locks as well, it would work great on a pack. 
> 
> Thanks
> Dwane


I would wear it. It is lighter than my Tops Hawke's Hellion! LOL I like how it looks.

----------


## Winter

> I would wear it. It is lighter than my Tops Hawke's Hellion! LOL I like how it looks.


 And a damn sight better in versatility.

----------


## tsitenha

If you grind a flat on the spine of the knife (1" approx.), it will produce a sharp 90deg edge that you can use to stroke the ferro rod with. Save the cutting edge completely. As said before a slightly longer handle on the hatchet would go a long way to save energy. Well done otherwise.

----------

